# Small ovaries...



## Dewey

Hi. 

I've just had a ultrasound today and the consultant said I have small ovaries, and possible endo on one of them.  He is going to refer me for a laparoscopy to see if he can remove the endo.

Bit concerned about the small ovaries comment, as said I would need highest strength meds for IVF and that IUI is no longer an option for us due to sperm and egg binding problems caused by endo.

Feel a bit shell shocked, and wondered if anyone else has had BFP's with small ovaries??

Thanks Dewey.


----------



## aissha

Hey

I have not had a BFP, but I have had the small ovaries comment - small everything it seems - I also struggle with thin lining... But to me I thought that was just due to lack of use (for want of a better word). I dont get the hormones naturally in a cycle, so my ovaries and endometrium have not really been used... but when I have had IVF and other cycles, I have no problems with the follies growing away in the ovaries... managed to get loads of eggs from IVF (>10) so I dont know if the small ovaries matter so much.

Any chance they could just monitor your natural cycle to see if your ovaries change size (and produce follies) during the cycle? 

I am no doctor, but I understand that the ovaries size is related to whats inside them...

Hope I have helped
aissha


----------



## Dewey

Thanks Aissha,

Knowing you've produced plenty of eggs during treatment has eased my mind. I'm just hoping they can get rid of the endo from my ovary, so that fingers crossed, both ovaries will then be able to produce eggs during IVF.

I'm not back to see the consultant till my lap in Nov, so I guess i'll just take it from there depending on the information that gives.

Thanks again for your response and wishing you lots of luck for a BFP soon x x


----------

